# Freestanding sign post design



## woodify

I've been asked to build a freestanding sign post and signs. There will be multiple signs (maybe 5 or so) on a 4×4 post pointing the way to the various games and activities. The sign will be inside so no worries about wind blowing over the sign.

*Any recommendations on a good design? that is likely not to tip over easily?

My first thought was something like a big coat rack with legs:











But found two other photos on the web that might work.



















Any other ideas??


----------



## Finn

I have made flag pole holders with a base like the one in your Wedding Wedding Wedding photo .Pretty simple design.


----------



## MrRon

Try to find an old microphone stand that has a weighted round base to use as the base for your sign post, or the portable stands you see in movie theatres that ropes are attached to. I'm not sure where you can find them used, but they must be out there somewhere.


----------



## kellyclein

There are many ways to design free standing sign. The important thing to consider while designing free standing sign for a company or organisation is that it should be attractive that can easily catch the attention of viewers. It should be placed in such a place where more and more people can see it.


----------



## LeeBarker

Three feet are better than four.

The footprint and the ballast below are related to the load above.

MrRon's idea has efficiency, portability and, actually, budget advantages. Take a look at this and this.

Not very woodworky, but with free shipping one of these designs could fill the bill.

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## Sandblastguy

You could visit the local scrap dealer and get yourself a brake drum. They come in all sizes and can be easily wrapped in wood. if it is still not heavy enough fill it will concrete.


----------



## Charlie5791

I've actually done this. I went with a design like your first photo for pure simplicity, but instead of making the interior to fit the 4×4 post, I made it to fit a half bloack (1/2 a cinder block). Get the kind made for an end of a wall and it has all 4 sides smooth. The 4×4 fits inside the cell of the block, but it's loose so you make a couple shims. Then I made a real simple frame (like a picture frame) that slid down to cover the cinder block. I did some where I simply painted the cinder block and let it show.

Why do the block?
Once you get your signs on the post, it can get a little top heavy. To the point that when someone bumps it (and they will) it doesn't have to travel very far before it gets past the tipping point. You can solve this WITHOUT the cinder block by simply making the legs stick out farther, but the first time someone trips over it (and they will) you'll take grief for it. 

I think half blocks are about 79 cents, don't weigh too much, and the signs all break down for easy transport.

Oh… the legs slip over the block. No fastening. Set a block, slip legs over it (they should fit easy enough to slip but not too loose), slip the frame over the bottom of the 4×4, stand 4×4 in block and add shims (just snug. You don't need to drive wedges here), slip the frame down over the block…. next.


----------



## MrRon

I just came up with this thought. Get large clay pots, the type that are around 16" diameter x 24" tall. Fill them with potting soil and some flowers and stick the signpost into the soil. It will resist falling over and be a decorative looking fixture. You could use PVC pipe for the vertical post. It would be light in weight, eliminating top-heaviness.


----------



## woodify

I finally got around to posting my sign posts I built. I ended up going with the "wedding style" and they turned out to be very stable.

I put more details and photos on my blog:
http://woodified.blogspot.com/2013/05/directional-signage-and-posts.html


----------

